

Graphics design question... - ruby_on_rails

So, I am a full time business student and I recently sought (and technically am still seeking) a part time job.  So I talk to some people and I say ideally I would like a web design position, part time for 10-15 hours per week(I have lots of experience, a decent web portfolio, and solid knowledge of html, css, php, mysql, and a few other tidbits of languages and know how to fit them together to develop things like a CMS and database based apps).  So, someone says yeah I know a guy that needs graphic designer, do you know photoshop.  I do webdesign, so I know my way around photoshop, and for that matter Flash, and Fireworks too.<p>So anyway, I talk to a possible employer and he asks for samples of my work.  He knows full well i originally asked about a web design position and it was upon a mutual friends introduction and recommendation that I am now talking to him about a graphic design position.  I could go on and on all day about how web designers and graphic designers are really two different entities (well often the same person) that are after two different things.  Web designers optimize images for size (small), type (we love jpegs), and 9 times out of 10 would much rather use css to say change a background color, never mind resolution limitations.  Conversely graphic designers (artists) want everything perfect, highest resolutions possible, have great depth of color, ect. (well maybe not that extreme, but you get my point)<p>So here's the question (well questions...), A)  What work or parts of my work should I include in my portfolio to submit (or should I just show the entire website?)? B) Should I be working on a few pieces that better show my graphic design talents and if so, any suggestions?<p>Thank you for your time.
======
michaelpinto
Graphic design (no "s") isn't knowing a specific set of tools or techniques,
but is a profession that really deals with solving the problem of how you
communicate an idea in any visual medium.

The way you describe your skill set you aren't a graphic designer; instead
you're a web production person or a front end developer. A designer knows
subjects like art history, color theory, typography, etc.

Yes you can teach yourself these things, but that isn't a part time gig.
Production on the other hand can be a part time gig — but you have to really
understand that's more craftsmanship (and maybe some decoration) rather than
high level creativity.

If you're serious about being a creative professional you should give up
business school and go for a BFA or an MFA at a design school. Or if you
really like the programming side if thing you might want to go in that
direction. And of course there are other paths like becoming an Information
Architect. Although all of those paths require going to school or really being
ready to invest the time to teach yourself.

By he way it's important to note that there is nothing wrong with being a web
production person or a front end developer. In fact if you can do that well
you won't find yourself lacking for work (and both creatives and hardcore
programmers will appreciate you through and through).

~~~
ruby_on_rails
Thanks for the feedback.

